# The Spiritual Implications of Salvia Divinorum



## GrowInfo (Jun 19, 2008)

I am seeking help from anyone who thinks that they may have been touched by the hand of some supernatural power. I experienced a sub conscienous episode with salvia divinorum where i woke up and had written a bunch of latin words and 1 ancient symbol that through hours of research has been identified as the indalo man dating back to 2500 BC. The indalo man is synonomous with the "messenger of the gods" I had never seen or heard of the indalo man in my entire life until now. It is the only symbol that has appeared in prehistoric europe as well as the prehistoric americas.

now that i have your attention I am willing to share with you my entire experience with salvia. It started as wanting to get as legally hammered as the kids on youtube...and the guy who drives, gardens, and writes a letter to congess on salvia....(3 of the funniest videos i have ever seen in my life...i highly recommend watching them)

My first experience with salvia was a complete abortion. I do not like losing control of myself. Salvia was completely taking control....it just layed me on my back. I did not break through at all....just felt really abused by it. I felt as if though thousands of needles were trying to pierce me. I was severely cold sweating. I layed there saying to my sitter..i dotn like this i dont like this over and over again. It did this to me, but it also intrigued me. I felt as if the salvia was trying to take me somewhere....i wasn't really sure where yet, but i knew that it wanted to take me somewhere. 

The next night i tried it again. I had a sitter both occasions and I felt like i was trying to impress my buds by being an animal smoking salvia rather than letting salvia take over and take me where it wanted to. This second time, even with a sitter, i saw a portal. that is the only way i could describe. i am not a treky or an irrational person but On my side it was just some sort of energy...couldnt really explain to you at this time what it was, just some sort of energy. On the other side of the portal was nothing. This intrigued me more than ever. I wanted to know what was on the other side. I understood this time that i must let salvia take over. I couldn't resist. Resisting only leads to bad experiences. 

I have found that the cold sweats, the feeling of having thousand of needles poking in to you, is the feeling you get when you try to resist salvia. If you embrace salvia, you can break through and come back at will, you do not feel intense poking of needles or heavy vibrations. Salvia opens a portal to an astral plane. Interested now? keep reading...it only gets better.

My third time with salvia i knew that i needed to let it take me over. I also thought i needed allot (not the case at all...maybe at first....but once you understand salvia and what it is offering you...you only need a little)

I decided on not having a sitter my 3rd time. I didnt want to impress anyone..i just wanted some answers as to what salvia is. It doesnt feel like a drug...it is so intense...well, to be honest....i think it really is exactly what the name stands for...a divine healer...

My third time i decided on 1/4 gram of 20x. I took three hits off my bubbler and held each hit as long as possible. On the third hit...i held it till i broke though for the first time......I saw the portal again....instead of trying to go through it....i subconsciensly asked it to take me. I was completely giving in to what it wanted. I had no sweating. I had no needles. I only felt as if my body was being caressed by the most gently and amazing thing. 

Immediately upon asking the portal to consume me, i entered a place that seriously can not be accurately described. I will, however, do my best.

I entered a place where time didnt exist. It was a place where i didnt exist. It was a place where nothing existed, but where everything existed. It was heaven, it was hell. There was no evil, there was no good. But together, with this place.....everything existed. Salvia showed me a place that i can only describe as supernatural. You see...for anything to exist...there has to be you...there has to be your friends, and enemies. You are one and without one another you can not be anything. I believed that i was given a gift of seeing where all energy comes from. A collective pool unto which gave birth to us all. The earth the moon the sun and distant galaxies. It was a place that felt warm, and cold and evil and good. I believe this is where life not only spawned but where it still manifests us to what we are. I was able to communicate without words to some sort of being...it was cloudy and looked more like a ball of energy rather than a human life form. It told me that I took a great risk manifesting to human life. It is something that all energy has the ability to do but chooses not to. To manifest into the form that we are, it told me a great sacrifice. I am not sure what that means but when he was telling me...it felt warm...good. It then went on to tell me that we should not consume more than we need. Our planet is a place of spiritual growth. It is a place where you have a choice of saying fuck you to the person next to you....or helping the person next to you when the need to be helped. The consequence of saying fuck you...is far worse than anything you ever imagine. All of our energy depends on us all being one. From the dawn of time we have a had tribes, packs, countries, groups, clikcks. It was implanted in us to need the companionship of one another. And to not have this means a life of suffering, lonelyness.....a life of pain. This supernatural being described all of this to me in the most detailed description i could ever ask for, and i feel like i have been touched by the hand of something far greater than anything i have ever imagined. Now here is where it all gets a little wierd

I came out of my breakthough.....and beside me...on a piece of paper...i had ( in handwriting very similar to mine) had written the following.



Aspicio

Vestri amicus est non vestri habeo

Sit unus quisnam peto verum

Is ero vestri tantum ADMONITIO

(a drawing of the indalo man)

ASPICIO


I have never had any latin training or any knowledge of any ancient pagan symbol in my life. Using an online translator i have deciphered the following:


vestri amicus est non vestri habeo
(Your) (friend) (is) (not) (yours) (possess, have)

Sit unus quisnam peto verum
(He is)(the only)(who) (seek out) ( truth)


Is ero vestri tantum admonitio
(this) (is) (your) (only) (warning)

and of course the indalo man is a symbol dating back 4500 years ago meaning the messenger of the gods.


I have done salvia twice since then and have not been able to get back to this astral plane...or write any more messages.

I only get to feel pain of people( once was consumed in blood)(the other i was allowed to feel death i believe) I also hear voices telling me that changing this pain is only available though....us all becoming one. Not having any self interest is the only way to true salvation. I was also told that when you die on earth...your energy dies with you unless you are able to become completely selfless. I was told that if you do in fact become completely selfless....your energy becomes greater than ever...and the ultimate goal of all of us that manifest on our planet.


Pretty crazy shit right? I need help understanding this. Is this just the hallucinagen found in salvia? Or do you really think that salvia is a gateway. I am not seeking notoriety or anything close to that. If you feel you have been touched by this same entity...i need to share thoughts with you...so please feel free to post.


I would like to follow this post by saying that i am in no way crazy. I am a very rational small business owner who does very well. I have no history of mental illness other than slight depression at times. My depression was always an onset of not knowing what i was or what i was suppose to be doing here or what my place is on earth. I believe that to be completely cured by salvia. I feel as if i know exactly what i am and what i am here to do. And i need support either positive or negative to help me know how to handle all of the things that salvia has showed me. Thanks for reading and i look forward to your help...


----------



## metsystem (Jun 20, 2008)

Crazy... maybe this will help
Automatic writing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
next time you trip, try asking a question rather then letting it take you. it'll explain more.
As for selflessness there's steps, loosing self importance, loosing internal dialougue, or inner peace, finding your hands in dream time.... etc etc... I heard that if you understand what ever it is that makes your energy go on it doesnt matter weather your dead or not cause you leave this world and go on to the next.


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks....i hadnt even thought to look into automatic writing...

Can you go a little more in depth about the steps of selflessness? What do you mean by finding my hands in dream time?

From my experience....energy is a collective pool that manifests itself onto earth..... it manifests so that it can grow. It grows through unity and if that is not achieved it ceases to exist. (hence you actually die) I really appreciate your insight..Thanks!!


----------



## metsystem (Jun 20, 2008)

First of all, you take this all to seriously, seriously.  selflessness isnt what you think it is, or lets face it, wouldn't you be it? start with lucid dreaming.... to do that start tonight by going to sleep and finding your hands. before you do that, start with this....

"Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness experiancing itself subjectively, there's no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we're the imagination of ourself, here's tom with the weather"
-Bill Hicks

Pretty much all natives are WAYYYY better at life then we are. they know life is only a dream, dreaming is something most people dont do unless they're asleep. so then if you awaken in your dreams you discover you can dream while your awake. then you discover you can share visions while awake, soon you take it a step furhter and realize yoga's no joke. its about one. not being one, but thinking one. just one thought. controling your mind so your whole existence is lets say a mandala. one you can think one the world gets clearer............ yadda yadda... 2012.... that messenger of the gods thing was just an archetype... you can find out about them from Jung.... ill ruin the ending telekenesis is real, has to do with dreaming and dreamtime, people who are into that type of thing can go out of body at will almost.

8-Circuit Model of Consciousness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Heres something else you can realate your salvia experiance to, check out what number eight it  and what drugs induce it.

it pretty much says yogis and visionaries can go to these other realms in the universe at will with out drugs. There's energy out there we're not even aware of that we have no control over and only with drugs can we ackknowlege they exist, this gives us a baisis for what to bring into our dreams to start exploring....

its funny after reading that chart you start to wonder who's at what level of conciousness. And if we're all really just one being then how is it that some of us do experiance these things and others dont. we all have the ability..

CARLOS CASTENEDA < EXCELLENT BOOKS


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well as far as us being all ONE, i think that we are all CONNECTED.

Not Being one piece.

Also, Everything is connected through energy, any form of energy is connected. 

What I dont understand is, there was a time where i would meditate, and there was just this ONE time, where i sat in the middle of my room, and i would just follow the steps i read in some indian books of relaxation and meditation. Well, I started at around 2:00 AM... during this time, either i fell asleep and was dreaming of me being inside the same room, but i was very light and felt no pull of gravity, it felt really real, but at the same time I KNEW I WAS DREAMING. Then whe ni snapped out, it was about 4:30am and i wasn't lying down... I never was able to that again... 

Prolly was just a dream.... (most likly) but it felt cool as fuck.


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 20, 2008)

I really believe that this thread is headed in the right direction. I am going to do all the research that i can on yogis and meditation. Metsystem, I really believe that you are on to something...Thank you so much for your input. I am headed to a library right now. I will post my findings asap.


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 22, 2008)

still doing research....lets hear some other people's thoughts on the issue


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 24, 2008)

The comment about making sure to ask questions is important- but it is also important to take times to let yourself be guided wherever you're taken.

I suggest you look into torrenting the hemi-sync series.. this used in conjunction with salvia can be paradigm shattering. 

Training oneself to meditate with the hemi-sync without the use of 'helper substances' is also helpful. You should be able to reach that astral plane without any help tho it takes much practice/ ability to quite yourself...

Thank you for not abusing a magickal substance like salvia- sounds as if your experiences from salvia have set your feet on the path.. I only hope you continue on it.


----------



## john (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm fairly new to the forum, I joined some time ago and through a strange trail of events I have found my self back here researching Salvia and found your thread.
GrowInfo, I'm blown away by your contact, I have not tried Salvia but was thinking about it, I have looked at all the do's and don'ts and the pros and cons of if it would be a good thing for me.
I have been feeling a strange compulsion to start looking as I feel I need some spiritual guidance, I'm 37 and I don't know what on earth I'm doing with my life or were I'm heading.
I did quite a bit of LSD in the 90's along with Mdma when it was such a thing and before it got morth'd into god knows what, I think my experimentation has left a slightly open door and that coupled with what is happening in the world is making me want to open that door and try a grasp what is happening for myself and maybe get some feeling of what I need to do in my life and what might happen if I'm not playing the right game.
I feel lost at the moment, I'm not depressed as such I just try and understand if I'm walking the right path and if how my actions affect the world around me, I'd love to know how much I could really do myself as 1 person.
If I try Salvia I'm prepared for the walls to be ripped down in front of me but is there any danger of finding the world intolerable if I truly see the truth?

I look "forward"  to the rest of the thread.

Love and peace.
John


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 24, 2008)

Salvia is just a very small beginning step.. 

I think all of those who finds reality and the manipulation of it end up coming to the conclusion that it is intolerable. But we must tolerate it in order to try and change it.


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> The comment about making sure to ask questions is important- but it is also important to take times to let yourself be guided wherever you're taken.
> 
> I suggest you look into torrenting the hemi-sync series.. this used in conjunction with salvia can be paradigm shattering.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad to see you here. Yes, my expierence with Salvia has been pretty intense. My friends that i talk to about this ....well, they wont go near the stuff....says it sounds a little to intense for them...I believe salvia to be a substance which well help you break on through to the other side. After the first time you break through..well, even non believers (like i used to be) will believe in a higher power. I think that this higher power can not be limited to one name (god, buddah, etc.) but in reading parts of the bible lately...i have found that there are definately lessons to be learned. I believe that these books are symbolic and can help you understand...but i dont believe they should be taken literally....if you take it too literally i think you will find yourself running around with a bible telling everyone they are going to hell...and then you have in essensce closed you mind completely and i dont believe that the supernatural desires that at all.

John...if you ask me...it boils down to this.

If you are looking for answers..you should not rely on a drug to give them to you....you need to look inside yourself to find out what things are and how you need to affect them. Salvia, is only a gateway that will help you make contact with the one with the answers. If you want answers, first look inside yourself...then light up a bowl of some salvia 20x... you may not get your answers immediately...but it will help point you in the right direction. Just remember to smoke salvia...as a humbled part of the universe. Ask as many questions you want to....and dont be scared of the answers. Good and bad will no longer be "good and bad" simply things happen for a reason....the more seeds of yourself that you spread...either by kindness or other kinds of help...the more you will add positive things to this world. If we all continue to add positive things...there will never be an "armagedden" like they talk about in the bible. Things simply live and die.....and each should have an affect on you....john, simply because they are you...that is the ultimate answer.

"A world can only be non tolerable if your intentions of seeking the truth were not in the right place to begin with" -growinfo

John, salvia opened a whole new world that i love. It is a world that i can help (for better or worse), it is a world that is me. 

Does that help you at all?







john said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm fairly new to the forum, I joined some time ago and through a strange trail of events I have found my self back here researching Salvia and found your thread.
> GrowInfo, I'm blown away by your contact, I have not tried Salvia but was thinking about it, I have looked at all the do's and don'ts and the pros and cons of if it would be a good thing for me.
> I have been feeling a strange compulsion to start looking as I feel I need some spiritual guidance, I'm 37 and I don't know what on earth I'm doing with my life or were I'm heading.
> ...


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 24, 2008)

then again, salvia is just another mind altering substance... what your seeing, is your imagination... its what YOU want to see... 

I kind of dont believe it takes you ANYWHERE besides the confines of your mind and depends on how vast your imagination is. I dont believe you will find any answers through intoxication. Only through sober and natural self.

Salvia (from what i believe) just opened your imagination a bit, and you saw what you wanted... and now as you meditate, you think of that memory, and you manifest more things.

Remember, your life will change when you want it to, it will change when you believe it has.

This is what 'I' believe, when it comes to mind altering substances... maybe it blocks the sober self, to let you enter the dream state, and there you can open up and self discipline. 

For me, the best way to enlighten your self, to open your mind to the true human being is through being sober, no intoxication will show you the truth.


----------



## AboveYourInfluence (Jun 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed reading this thread, +rep all around.


I have smoked salvia maybe 20 times in the last 5 years, potency ranging from 5x to 40x. I usually get stoned before I start, after a couple very scary experiences I theorized that you have to be in a good mood or you run a high risk of a bad time. That may have a lot to do with my personality, although most people I know that have tried it don't feel like doing it again. But I adore a psychedelic experience even if its frightening.

I have had many different types of experiences, but my most memorable was over at my friends house. Sitting in his room, with my back against a wall I took a monster rip of what was supposedly 5x, that came free when I ordered morning glory seeds off Iamshaman.

Words really fail to describe it, but I almost immediately feel this pull, like 10x gravity on my body, I focused on that and realized I could make the force pull on me from different directions if I chose to. After I found a comfortable angle I looked around the room, my friend got up to go to the bathroom and closed the door. 

I felt really amazing until I realized that I had no idea what humans were. This is the hardest part to explain to people, I understood that I was some sort of animal, like a monkey but more evolved and I knew I was called a human, but I didn't remember what I looked like or what I was doing, how I found myself in the strange place. I looked around, even when my friend came back and I saw a human I still didn't understand what we were. I was some sort of creature that didn't know its purpose, is this what my species does? sits in rooms? Just existing felt very strange to me, like it was a brand new thing and I didn't know the score yet.

I closed my eyes, ignoring what little stimuli there was and tried to understand. Right away I felt like I was being sucked apart, I was in an endless loop of energy and I felt my soul, spirit, life force w/e you want to call it, ripped out of me. I sensed it had enough of me wasting its time, it was going to move on, possibly even to die. As soon as that happened, I felt a new, once again for lack of a better term, soul, enter me. It was like there were lots of them lined up ready to go, to take over my body when the old ones get tired. Because I was aware of it happening, this new soul felt foreign and I sensed that it dreaded having to be part of me, it was now trapped and wanted horribly to get out. It was like the only reason I have a soul at all is because of this things obligation, I sensed it knew what it was in for and felt sorry for it.

This seemed very strange even for a trip, because it felt like something really happened to me, something not so good. I tried to focus and see if my old spirit would come back to me, but it was clear it had moved on, and soon I began to sober up. I sat there thinking about it for a half hour before I said anything, I tried to explain the "I forgot what people are" thing to my friend and he seemed to understand a little, I didn't mention my soul being replaced cause it made me uncomfortable talking about it. Am I really such a lousy person that my soul would abandon me?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 24, 2008)

AboveYourInfluence said:


> Am I really such a lousy person that my soul would abandon me?


Notice: These are my own beliefs- I am not pushing them onto anyone here, nor am I trying to convince anyone of anything. 

Maybe it is not that your soul abandoned you- but that you have finally merged with your soul... 

In my own journey threw spirituality I came to a realization like you are describing. The way I've best to come identify the occurrence is the fact that as humans we think with our brain- so we we think "This is _ME_. This is what _I_ want to do. This is how _I_ feel." But the fact is that THIS is not you at all. THIS is your animal. This is your transport in this dimension, in this lifetime. This is nothing but the 'character' you choose to play in this now. The dialog in your head constantly going is rarely the true YOU. 

I felt a similar feeling- of a 'loss' of something inside as I awakened.. I realized it was not that I lost it.. but that I was truly starting to identify FROM my soul, instead of always looking up at it and identifying myself as separate from it.


----------



## metsystem (Jun 24, 2008)

well put hotnsexy. I personally think that as humans the only job we really have and the the most important thing in our lives is spirituality. I started out thinking this was being religious, going to church accepting christ... then found out other religious models exist, and thought that maybe accepting them all equally would do it. later through meditation i discovered telepathy and telepathic communication. so instead of going to church i could 'tune in' to psychedellic mass or world consiousness. discovering new abilities or how far it really goes is my new spiritual goal. as blonddie says its all your imagination i used to believe. now its more along the lines of our imagination, some points it becomes I REALLY DONT THINK IM IMAGINing this. For example when people start manipulating the physical world with their spiritual minds, this actual makes the bridge between this world and that one. as milf said, becoming one with your soul is what happens, and when you live most your life as a spiritually devoid robot most your life getting in touch with your pain (lack of spirituallity) at first will seem bad. But as said in the tebettan book of the dead there are different worlds or stages on must travel through to get to 'heaven' hell is one of the pre stages. spiritual enlightenment isnt something you just one day wake up and say hey here i am. its more like growing weed. you plant a seed and have to care for it for a a long time before you get bud!


----------



## soulflyx2k (Jun 26, 2008)

You can believe whatever you want about whatever you want... But it seem you want some feedback. 
Salvia will loosen up that assemblage point right up, start to show you some stuff that YOU can actually do. Break free that energy for a little and take you on a ride through the energy centers. Basically energy gets stuck and congested in your body and parts of your life can shut off/on or become chaotic...etc. And psychedelics are good for removing these.... BUT one can start to associate some kind of enlightenment with these ethogens. And once that association is made, it will become harder to find in your non-trippin days. 

But personally, seeing as I have had many experiences with MYSELF that cripple the effects psychedelics have, I will immediately tell you that Its not salvia that is doing that stuff, its you. 

That stuff you were writting..etc could be from a past life..... Channeled.... programmed.. or something else. It is up to you if you feel called to it, to find out. 

Do you want to re harmonize your life and reawaken your spirituality. Or do you want to be told what to do and how to feel all the time by society. Both can be done in any situation. Both are great options and can be thoroughly enjoyed!


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 26, 2008)

from everything that i am experiencing...this question actually seems the most logical 

"Do you want to re harmonize your life and reawaken your spirituality. Or do you want to be told what to do and how to feel all the time by society"

You are right on it...well said.

The spiritual world...its a decision....a path....destiny(if you will)


----------



## mithra94 (Jun 29, 2008)

You may want to look into Vipassanna meditation. It is one facet of Buddhist practice that focuses on "mindfulness" and being completely aware of your mental and emotional state. It teaches you to step back and just watch the things that make "you" are really very loosely constructed. It's a deeply productive experience.

You also occasionally encounter the experience blonddie mentioned, e.g. that feeling of no gravity, of a white light above your head, perfect harmony. The feeling is spectacular and wonderful. But the core of vipassanna meditation is to get rid of these worldly wants. That includes the feeling of perfect harmony. 

Basically, enjoy it when it comes, but if you 'want' it, your life will become stressful and your emotions will take over to a degree.

There's a book called "Mindfulness in plain english" that I HIGHLY recommend: Amazon.com: Mindfulness in Plain English: Henepola Gunaratana: Books

Anyway, good luck on your search. I'd love to be informed of any journey's you experience.


----------



## GrowInfo (Jun 30, 2008)

You are completely correct imo. Keep checking back...i had a pretty interesting experience that i am going to write down as soon as i can figure it out. Think i might have saw what happens when we die...kinda wierd..dont know how to completely describe yet...but i will keep you posted




mithra94 said:


> You may want to look into Vipassanna meditation. It is one facet of Buddhist practice that focuses on "mindfulness" and being completely aware of your mental and emotional state. It teaches you to step back and just watch the things that make "you" are really very loosely constructed. It's a deeply productive experience.
> 
> You also occasionally encounter the experience blonddie mentioned, e.g. that feeling of no gravity, of a white light above your head, perfect harmony. The feeling is spectacular and wonderful. But the core of vipassanna meditation is to get rid of these worldly wants. That includes the feeling of perfect harmony.
> 
> ...


----------



## ace1059 (Aug 19, 2008)

wow i have been reading on this thread and it has opened up a whole new world of knowledge for me. Thanks guys


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

I saw a woman in a green hat and dress, then the world smeared.I talked about things I'll never know.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 20, 2008)

i have tried soooo many times to achieve astral projection thru meditation. i almost did when i was in high school...but i got scared at the last minute and it was over. i had a tingling feeling start at my feet and go up my legs...has anyone else here felt that type of thing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

I've done astral projection...but I always tense up or go to sleep.


sarah22 said:


> i have tried soooo many times to achieve astral projection thru meditation. i almost did when i was in high school...but i got scared at the last minute and it was over. i had a tingling feeling start at my feet and go up my legs...has anyone else here felt that type of thing?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 20, 2008)

Used to do astral projection a lot when I was a teenager- would be on the phone with people and could tell them exactly where they were and what they were doing.. I made a big mistake when I was pregnant with my daughter and 'cut myself off' from all of the psychic and 'weird' stuff because I was afraid to have it around her.. two years later now I'm struggling to get it all back...


----------



## Bomb Tree (Aug 22, 2008)

I've smoked Normal Leaves and 10 x.

I personally can't stand salvia. As soon as it kicks in I get paranoid and I feel really guilty and stuff.

The first time I smoked a small bowl out of my bong and I just felt like needles and shit where nailing me to the chair. After that I freaked out and rushed to put all my shit away and the rest out was horrible. I thought I might have gotten unlucky on one occasion but I smoked several times after that I didn't like any of them. I've never had a full blown trip so maybe I should smoke a fat bowl of 80x or something?


----------



## Wolfgang (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,
this is a very interesting story. I have some experience with mushrooms and the good and evil that can come with it. I smoke grass regular, though I still don't really know if it's good or bad for my mind and spirit. 
I happen to have had six years of latin classes, so I made a translation of the message written on that paper. I'm not 100% sure I translated completely correct, but it at least is much better than an online translator.

Here is the translation of the text line by line. Remarkably, the latin text grammar is completely correct and quite difficult.

Aspicio
- I see/watch

Vestri amicus est non vestri habeo
- I, a friend that is not yours (yours: plural), have possession of you (plural)

Sit unus quisnam peto verum
- I ask/demand, what may be the only truth?

Is ero vestri tantum ADMONITIO
- I shall be the only WARNING for you. (plural)

(a drawing of the indalo man)

ASPICIO
- I SEE/WATCH

The way I see it, this message is from an energy/entity that used your body as a portal during your trip to give a warning to you. 
The indalo man is a symbol for the messenger of the gods, ánd for a protector against evil. And it says ´I watch´ so this could be a message from some kind of protector/guardian.
Though I do not completely understand the message, it sounds as a serious warning. The word ADMONITIO is in capitals for a reason! This message means that evil might come upon you if you keep doing that whatever you did. Dunno if it means the complete trip or the places you went in your trip.
A thing I don't really understand is the message speakes to you in plural, maybe it is speaking to you and your friends, or to users of salvia, or to you as a person in plural?? 


Salvia Divinorum is a drug that brings you to a complete different world, and I think it can attract good and evil entities. I never used it and am not planning to either. I used mushrooms 3 times and had very bad experience with some kind of negative energy which influenced me while I was unaware of it at first, but I was feeling negative and depressed for some months. Then I talked about this with a spiritual woman and she told me this kind of hallucinating drugs could attract bad spirits/energies. Then a series of strange events (lot of bad luck and negative things) happened to me and I got sick cos I got aware of this spirit/energy in some kind of way. It took me some weeks to figure it out and then it was gone. 

What I'm trying to say is, these kind of drugs do a lot more than only physical effects on your brains, as science would say. There is more than only the physical world around us. Your message and trip is evidence for that, since you never even had latin, so this has to come from some other energy/entity. 
Watch out that you don't bring evil to yourself by using this drug in the wrong way. I am not even sure hallucinating drugs can be used the right way. 

Hope I helped you.

Greetings, Wolf


----------



## soulflyx2k (Aug 22, 2008)

Astral projection is pretty scary if you have never consciously done it, but once you go through with it, you will realize it was only the fear of it that caused any fear. You have to go through Sleep Paralysis first though. It involves a ego death. Your spirit withdraws from the body and your body goes to sleep. Then you are left with the mind.
-When this SP happens, you will hear very loud ringing, buzzing, and vibrating. Need to speed up your vibration to see it =D. Then your free to do whatever.

I think the best time to do this is during a nap in the day, as its hard for me to do it at night. Just stay awake as your body falls asleep, then go through the SP process.

and your on your own then, but you can call on all sorts of "stuff"


----------



## augiethedude (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,
Im not sure if god wants us to go into the astralworld yet. But I dont know if he doesnt want us to either. Thats kind of a scary message you saw dont you think?
I wonder if it is a message from god or a warning. 

Try meditating, do you see the spirtual eye? It sounds amasing but im not sure if we are ready for it yet. untill you have found soul realization.


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 28, 2008)

In one of my salvia experiences I was seeing kaleidoscopically, The walls off the room were peeling inward. My step brother was asking me if I wanted the Xbox controller in his hand to manipulate the visualizer on the TV. I felt that the controller was the door knob, and if I would have grabbed it I would have folded this current exsistance over into another realm from the peeling walls, like turning a page. I couldn't grab that controller.... Salvia causes too much confusion, the muscle relaxant really does a job on your jaw too.

I believe the point of these substances is to get a peak or a glimpse, then to try to get back there with out the use of the substance.


----------



## WILLdaBEAST (Aug 31, 2008)

I have experimented with saliva as well. everytime i used it, i always tried to control it which caused a 'bad trip'. the last time i did it my world started to shatter and crumble into a million pieces. i saw the world in a whole new way. i have tried my hardest to explain it. no one i know can relate to it or understands it.i could feel an overwhelming energy all around me.

before then i wasnt ever a religious type of person. now im searching for answers and my mindset has completely changed. i believe salvia truely takes you to another realm.


----------



## GrowInfo (Nov 3, 2008)

bump. I know its shameless


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holy shit... I've read about and read about many experience related to doing Salvia, and this one by far just blows the hell out of my mind... I am hoping to try it soon.. I WILL have sitters with me... but to be honest with everyone who reads I'm scared as hell to try it... I have never been a church going person, however I do believe in a higher power, and I believe in a soul... 

I also believe in science, too, however, and that our brains are capable of millions of things that humans have yet to come to terms with... I love to write... poems.. stories... and I am sorry to say that I am one of those people with a very vivid imagination... I can describe the most beautiful landscape scene, and in contrast I can come up with the most vile, evil, barbaric, frightening, and crusem torture room ever conceived... I never do, however I know that I could...

I am scared to try Salvia... because I am scared that once I loose control and give in, who knows where my imagination will take me... but perhaps... if I'm lucky... maybe I'll be able to take control over it... we'll see...

whoa.. this stuff blows me away... crazy..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2008)

Salvia a smoke of its own caliber.I only tryed it once and i dont think ill ever do it again.I was with 2 friends of mine and i was sitting on a red couch,i took just one good hit out of a glass bong.I held it in for a while exhaled, then put the bong down, I relaxed and then i couldnt get off the couch,i couldnt get my hands unclasped at first.Im like whoa, just chill, just chillout.Then one of my buddies sais to me ,"go get it" so i immediately get up run out to the kitchen turn on the kitchen sink and started drinking out of it, my friends laughed their asses off,It was the craziest,the quickest trip i ever took,clear across the spectrum type trip and back in 5 minutes.I thought it was some sort of other shit laced into it,but evidently not.I cant beleive they havent found a way to make it illegal yet.


----------



## GrowInfo (Nov 10, 2008)

I apologize about the length that it has taken me to last post.
With Salvia I have found God... but not in the traditional sense. If you use salvia as an intentional gateway....your bond with god will strengthen. It is not to be abused. God will soon start speaking to you. You will then see that a certain path has been predetermined for you. I even believe that we are the very ones that come up with this plan. It is our job on earth to follow that plan. That is why some people are happy with nothing and some are not happy with everything. God will speak to you and he will let you know exactly what to do and how to do. My advice is strengthen your bond and then let God help you be put on your life's path. A traditional bond with god is more advisable. Life's path will still come to you in this way. Salvia has the tendency to cause a little bit of insanity if overused, and i also consider it the easy way out. God wants us to be a people of character. A people that do not want us to take the easy way out. But if you are looking for answers, they are graciously answered by the hand of god with salvia. I would be here all day describing the things that god has changed in my life over the past few months. Its actually quite unbelievable. If you need any more help please let me know. 





Impulse13 said:


> Holy shit... I've read about and read about many experience related to doing Salvia, and this one by far just blows the hell out of my mind... I am hoping to try it soon.. I WILL have sitters with me... but to be honest with everyone who reads I'm scared as hell to try it... I have never been a church going person, however I do believe in a higher power, and I believe in a soul...
> 
> I also believe in science, too, however, and that our brains are capable of millions of things that humans have yet to come to terms with... I love to write... poems.. stories... and I am sorry to say that I am one of those people with a very vivid imagination... I can describe the most beautiful landscape scene, and in contrast I can come up with the most vile, evil, barbaric, frightening, and crusem torture room ever conceived... I never do, however I know that I could...
> 
> ...


----------



## mistacurious (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't trust this guy....I heard everything he discusses in this forum is completely for entertainment purposes and is 100% not true.


----------



## ace1059 (Nov 10, 2008)

mistacurious said:


> I don't trust this guy....I heard everything he discusses in this forum is completely for entertainment purposes and is 100% not true.


have u even tried it before. its a no brainer, salvia is sum crraazzy shit


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 17, 2009)

good thread....i whould like to see a pic of the paper he made while he was tripping..


----------



## Zeplike (Sep 18, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> good thread....i whould like to see a pic of the paper he made while he was tripping..


pics


----------

